# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  giới hạn nhập dữ liệu trong ô textbox

## furiyo

chẳng là mình đang hoc C# và đang làm 1 cái Calc nho nhỏ nhưng lại không biết cách để có thể giới hạn được số ký tự nhập vào được . mong mọi người chỉ dẫn #-o

----------


## baloenglish.2015

Bạn giới hạn ở thuộc tính MaxLength !

----------


## Hai

textbox.Maxlenght(20);
hoặc đợn giản hơn là F4 rùi
maxLeght giá trị muốn có là xong

quên
ai có biết cái MinLenght như thế nào ko nhỉ
???

----------

